# Display malfunction?



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

I must ask you a thing.. why I don’t see any image on display?? Let me explain better.. no radio logo appear, I try to open YouTube but appear all video’s window but I cannot click to open it cause it is only a window with no imagine.. why?? I also cannot open Spotify.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Elio1983 what year is your model S? Do you know if you have MCU1 or MCU2? Have you tried to reboot?


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Model s 2016 70D. It has Mcu1, thinking to upgrade but I don’t know if it worths the money (1700 Euro). I reboot the screen twice for other issues but this problem has never solve.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Elio1983 said:


> Model s 2016 70D. It has Mcu1, thinking to upgrade but I don’t know if it worths the money (1700 Euro). I reboot the screen twice for other issues but this problem has never solve.


I had lots of problems with my 2017 MX until I got the MCU2 update. Screen froze often, it self rebooted often, rerouting of the navigation took so long as to leave me guessing my way in unknown areas. Tons of stuff just didn’t work right. Virtually no problems after MCU2. It was well worth it for me.

With MCU1 you could be reaching the memory limit on the EMMC, which is something Tesla will replace with no charge. The only thing about that is that it seems they are slow to agree that it’s near enough to the end to replace, even when there are plenty of adverse issues. That is based on reports I have heard from others. No personal experience with trying to go that route.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

I’ve try to clean up Navigation history and other staff but still no picture or logo appear, just an empty window.
Now, my car still have full warranty, is it something that I can request assistance and be cover by the warranty??


----------



## HotRide (6 mo ago)

You can certainly open an appt for this if you have full warranty. Have you tried a scroll wheel reboot and/or a complete power down for 2-3minutes? Sounds like a software glitch that needs a reboot.


----------

